# Lower Power on i5 10300H



## IamMedician (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey there.

I had thermal throttling before but I kinda managed that one. I have repasted with cooler master mastergel maker and it works okay I think. The problem is I am always getting low power on my CPU. In Intel XTU it says that it is having a power throttle and sometimes current throttle. I am using an original adapter. I have undervolted the CPU by 100mV both for cache and core. Can it be about repasting? The degrees are after playing Warzone for like 20 minutes and the log is also. I think the watts should be more than 30 watts. I have seen lots of videos on youtube that people play with the same configuration having 35-45 watts.
Any comment or recommendation is appreciated. Thank you.

Edit: I also tried disabling the power throttle from group policy settings on Windows. It is a Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2021)

IamMedician said:


> disabling the power throttle from group policy settings on Windows


The Group Policy settings have nothing to do with the throttling that you are seeing so I would leave those Windows settings alone.

Can you post a picture of the ThrottleStop TPL window? Your computer has two separate throttling problems. For EDP throttling, try increasing the TPL Power Limit 4 value. I usually set Power Limit 4 to 0. That tells the CPU to ignore this value. You can also set this to 10223. The other thing you can do is try increasing the FIVR core and cache IccMax values. I set those to 255.75 to make sure they do not interfere with maximum performance.

Always exit HWiNFO when logging data with ThrottleStop. HWiNFO clears the limit reasons data out of the CPU, sometimes before ThrottleStop has a chance to record it.

For your PL1 power limit throttling issues, try checking the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. You have a CPU with a 45W TDP rating but your turbo power limit is being reduced to 30W. That causes constant throttling and reduced performance. Not sure how the TPL window is setup. PL1 should be set to at least 45W. Usually the Disable and Lock option can fix the problem you are having. After you make some changes, run another log file.

Are you running any Lenovo fan control or power plan control software on your computer? That can interfere with maximum performance.


----------

